# VPN Verbindung steht, und nun?



## Christian030783 (24. August 2010)

Hallo Forum!
Habe eine hoffentlich nicht zu dumme Frage. Ich habe auf unserem Lancom-Router ein Profil für den VPN Zugang erstellt. Auf dem Laptop habe ich den Lancom VPN Client eingerichtet, das Profil importiert und die Verbindung hergestellt. Der Client meldet: "Verbindung erfolgreich hergestellt!"

Meine Frage: Wie geht es weiter? Kann ich jetzt so arbeiten als ob ich mit dem Notebook auf der Arbeit im LAN hänge und an der Domöne angemeldet bin? (Verbindung mit Netzlaufwerken, Netzwerkdrucker usw...)


----------

